# Spectrasonics' Omnisphere



## tfishbein82 (Jan 17, 2008)

Any thoughts from the show floor?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 17, 2008)

I edited your Subject title in order to try and have everyone post in this thread instead of starting another one. :wink:


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 17, 2008)

omg!!!11 

Already now that this is a no brainer to get.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> I edited your Subject title in order to try and have everyone post in this thread instead of starting another one. :wink:


Good idea.



Waywyn said:


> omg!!!11 Smile
> 
> Already now that this is a no brainer to get.


Yup!


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 17, 2008)

September is a long time to wait, but I am excited. Especially with this little blurb in their info on Omnisphere:



> Omnisphere is also the successor to Spectrasonics’ popular Atmosphere® instrument, and contains enhanced versions of all the classic Atmosphere sounds. However, the brand new core library in Omnisphere is 10-times the size of Atmosphere and features thousands of completely new and different sounds. *There will be an upgrade path for all Atmosphere customers, details to be announced in September.*
> 
> Omnisphere is set to be released on September 15, 2008, and has an MSRP of $499 US and 399 Euro.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 17, 2008)

Not until September 2008.
Thank God! o-[][]-o


----------



## Niah (Jan 17, 2008)

madbulk @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> Not until September 2008.
> Thank God! o-[][]-o




hahahah yeah


But that's what I like about spectrasonics they tell you exactly when their products are going to be released - SET 15th and on set 15th this baby is going to be released period.


----------



## sonomusic (Jan 17, 2008)

I noticed they named their new technology 'Steam'. Guess none of them are gamers.

Oh well, what's in a name...I thought they were going to call their new product 'Stratosphere', too.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jan 17, 2008)

september = ouch! that's a long time to muddle along with the wrapper on the new Mac Pro I'm about to buy. no replacement for trilogy in sight either.

oh well, I will adapt. I am Borg.

-John DeBorg, ...er, uh DeBorde


ps: can't wait to get my hands on this puppy Eric. Looks sooper bitchin!

pps: Resistance in Futile. I will become one with Omnisphere.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 17, 2008)

sonomusic @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> I noticed they named their new technology 'Steam'. Guess none of them are gamers.



Haha, I was thinking the same. Hopefully the Spectrasonic Steam won't work like Valves Steam service


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 17, 2008)

John DeBorde @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> no replacement for trilogy in sight either.



Since this is really a full virtual instrument engine that can handle pretty much any kind of library, and it looks like Omnisphere is just the first use of that engine (in the style of Atmosphere sounds)...I have a feeling that a Trilogy Bass replacement utilizing this steam engine technology is probably next in line.


----------



## Niah (Jan 17, 2008)

40-50GB core library

>8o


----------



## John DeBorde (Jan 17, 2008)

Brian Ralston @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> John DeBorde @ Thu Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > no replacement for trilogy in sight either.
> ...



yes-that much is clear, but the fact that they're not even mentioning it makes me think we won't see it in 2008. I hope I'm wrong tho!

J


----------



## lux (Jan 17, 2008)

At the cost of being considered again as the enemy of the state...

well....its...a synth rompler? September? Arpeggiators, hybrid synthesis...psychothings??? (o) 

I expected something totally different. I still think all of us are missing some info. I mean, announcing a synth rompler about 8 months before? WIth some revolutionary something inside? After a very long developement period?

I have the sensation something went wrong in the developement process of an actual product and they had to announce one thing at every cost.

But just a sensation.


----------



## damoy (Jan 17, 2008)

Label me a victim of hype, but nothing you say can make me not want this at this point :mrgreen:


----------



## lux (Jan 17, 2008)

haha, i want it too 

but still why a countdown to a countdown? for a rompler?


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 17, 2008)

Waywyn @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> sonomusic @ Thu Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed they named their new technology 'Steam'. Guess none of them are gamers.
> ...



Spectrasonics Steam will be as reliable as the Steam friends list. 8) J/K this seems awesome.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 17, 2008)

damoy @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> Label me a victim of hype, but nothing you say can make me not want this at this point :mrgreen:



You know, the thing is, there has been never ever the situation, people prevented others from buying Spectrasonics stuff. What will be released by them is 95-99% bug free and an absolute must in every production studio


----------



## damoy (Jan 17, 2008)

And for those who don't have the old Spectrasonic's sample stuff, this will be kinda cool as well... 

"As a bonus, a section of the core library is also devoted to representing the best of Spectrasonics award-winning sample libraries"


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 17, 2008)

lux @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> At the cost of being considered again as the enemy of the state...
> well....its...a synth rompler? September? Arpeggiators, hybrid synthesis...psychothings??? (o)
> I expected something totally different. I still think all of us are missing some info. I mean, announcing a synth rompler about 8 months before? WIth some revolutionary something inside? After a very long developement period?
> I have the sensation something went wrong in the developement process of an actual product and they had to announce one thing at every cost.
> But just a sensation.



Yea, right. They work on something for three years, something goes bad and they find a last minute replacement product. :roll: 

When was the last time Spectrasonics put out a lame product?


----------



## lux (Jan 17, 2008)

Lame? there's some "lame" in my post? hmm

I just expressed my impression. nothing to call the police for or roll eyes.

honestly speaking i dont know much what to expect. I mean, i'm not impressed by the developing time, it doesnt make any difference. With a bit of experience on the actual vsti's in the synth area i'm not sure what i should expect. I've heard so many times about powerful synthesis engines, fractal synthesis, picture synthesis, meta synthesis, vector, hybrid, modeling, fm, subtractive, additive, whatever. Most of times it ends sounding like...erh...a synth.

So i really dunno what i should expect that hasnt been tried before and that makes a difference from the trillion synths and romplers out there.

I have just few doubts when it comes to "revolutionary" synthesis engines. But perhaps i just think bad.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 17, 2008)

lux @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> I have just few doubts when it comes to "revolutionary" synthesis engines. But perhaps i just think bad.



That may just be the case.

Why not wait until Omnisphere is out before making a judgement?


----------



## lux (Jan 17, 2008)

Because were on a "discussion" forum? Because we're here to talk? because they didnt wait until Omnisphere was done to announe it and perhaps hoped for some attention and discussion?


----------



## JohnG (Jan 17, 2008)

lux @ 17th January 2008 said:


> Because were on a "discussion" forum? Because we're here to talk? because they didnt wait until Omnisphere was done to announe it and perhaps hoped for some attention and discussion?



Fair enough, but I think it is also fair to describe your posts as negative with absolutely no experience of the product. If the product comes out and is crap, great -- discuss, talk away.

I think it would be fair to describe Stylus RMX and Atmosphere, and maybe Trilogy too, as some of the most enduring and widely used programs in the industry, by everyone from major film composers to guys just messing around, so to predict or speculate that Omnisphere will be 'just another synth' seems kind of churlish, at least to me.

On the other hand, I know what you mean about 'fm, subtractive, additive, etc."

Some of that gets old!


----------



## lux (Jan 17, 2008)

I knew i could have been perceived as negative. I risked anyway.

I'm just assuming that an announcement done eight months before is conceived to be a start for some discussions, then rumors, then online movies, then curiosity, then sales. Its part of the game and i usually adhere on the final part of this process with my pocket. And i do it happily usually.

But now its at me. Why the hell isnt possible to discuss here about Spectrasonics products? Discussing. Means also having doubts, being convinced and not being convinced from some or other things.

I'm honestly a bit upset by the fact i was expecting someone discussing about the matter and not just about how much we are all eagerly waiting with our full pockets. 

And Patrick's remark with rolling eyes about the fact i'm not waiting eight months to talk, while the developer didnt wait the same eight months to announce is quite disappointing. Expecially because i'm not famour for being an ass on the forums.

Thanks


----------



## aeneas (Jan 17, 2008)

lux @ Thu 17 Jan said:


> So i really dunno what i should expect that hasnt been tried before and that makes a difference from the trillion synths and romplers out there.


The difference is in the hype. Here is my scenario (completely fictional, of course): Some major composers will use that Spectrasphere in some major flicks, then more composers will want it and will use it, which will likely make almost everyone wanting it. That will happen NOT because of some revolutionary steam engine ( o ). That will happen NOT because the new Spectrasphere will sound better than other synths. Of course there are, exactly as you said, tons of great sounding synths out there. But they will probably lack that level of hype. I expect Spectrasphere to sell very well.

Of course, besides the hype, the company's good reputation and the constant high quality of their products are likely to encourage the speculation that Spectrasphere will probably sound pretty neat. I don't see why it shouldn't. And I wish it will be the best sounding synth out there.


----------



## Niah (Jan 17, 2008)

Honestly I don't understand the surprise.

We have devs anouncing their stuff early all the time and if you count the months that the release is delayed....you have a long period of time before it sees the light of day.


Except in the case of spetrasonics they release at the exact date that they announce it. Unless something else happens but it has always been like this.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 17, 2008)

lux @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> At the cost of being considered again as the enemy of the state...
> 
> well....its...a synth rompler? September? Arpeggiators, hybrid synthesis...psychothings??? (o)
> 
> ...



Yes most likely they abandoned the real product and put this Omnisphere together at the last second. Considering it's only 10 times larger than Atmosphere I imagine it would only take a few weeks to complete.


----------



## midphase (Jan 17, 2008)

Just got back from NAMM and saw this puppy in person....however...I'd prefer that the hype die down a bit before really posting what's on my mind...however I will say that it did sound very good and that Eric must have been taking lessons from Steve Jobs himself since he was very charismatic during his presentation!


----------



## tobyond (Jan 17, 2008)

Just heard this at NAMM and it sounds great. It's enormously deep and full of content (a lot of presets). It's destined to be a classic. I would have liked to see the CPU meter whilst he played some of those patches!


----------



## madbulk (Jan 17, 2008)

I've had the pleasure of meeting Eric only once when the romplers first came out. And it is unfortunate and nearly haunts me that I was so new to soft synths at the time that I simply wasn't absorbing what he was trying to tell me -- that this stuff is soooooo kool! I would love to be back there meeting Eric and seeing Trilogy and Atmosphere for the first time and not have been such a dufus. I hope I get to apologize someday.

He has a lot of the Steve Jobs thing going. He's beyond excited about his gear. Seems like an amazing fellow.

I don't know why Lux should be defending his post, btw. He half apologized up front! He ANNOUNCED that it was just discussion, which is what we do here. He pulled his punches throughout in fact. Stop to think about it, I feel bad that I didn't defend his saying Eric's stuff is expensive a week ago! There was too much flak over that too. Even if everybody disagrees with him, Lux was dignified about it and shouldn't feel bad posing the argument. This is what we do around here. And sometimes it's gonna involve a strawman. Or a semi-strawman, as I took this to be.

I think we all agree Eric has earned every bit of this adoration. But lighten up.


----------



## redleicester (Jan 17, 2008)

tobyond @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> Just heard this at NAMM and it sounds great. It's enormously deep and full of content (a lot of presets). It's destined to be a classic. I would have liked to see the CPU meter whilst he played some of those patches!



Was at the same demo (nice to meet you Toby!) and have to say I agree - funny someone should comment on the likeness to Steve Jobs, as I felt virtually all the hype about Omnisphere was marketing spiel, and the fact of the matter is Spectrasonics have indeed done it again - awesomely powerful, supremely accessible, and fantastic sound.


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 17, 2008)

"I am just going to play you one sound" OMG that thing sounds Phat!
of course it's a must buy.


----------



## Markus S (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds fantastic! But also HUNGRY.. CPU HUNGRY!  Will it run well on the DAW of the common mortal?


----------



## lux (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> lux @ Thu Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew i could have been perceived as negative. I risked anyway.
> ...



Do i have some sight problems or it looks like i never affirmed this WILL NOT BE A GOOD PRODUCT?

Where do you get that statement.

I'm beginning to think that just affirming thats it will probably not be "the best", "the most innovative", "a must have" or a simple "wow" will always taken as an insult on this board. Btw, look around, i'm not the only one whos telling such things here.

Anyway, i discard #3 for the simple reason the product has been anounced eight months before its release. My little brain suggests me that it was intentional and to create attention and discussion. 

Lemme guess, whats the keywords for being included in point #1? I'm interested and i'll post as well, so we can close this thing once for all.

Luca


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 18, 2008)

Lux,

all developpers try to hype up their products.
It's the way the game is plaid and if you were trying to sell a product you would too.

The reason I ticked at your post is that you went after the wrong company.
Spectrasonics has consistently delivered some of the coolest tools in the industry and your sci-fi scenario of them coming up with something at the last minute is ridiculous.
You knew you were gonna stir things up by posting this and you did.
I wouldn't act surprised if I were you. In a way, I think you got exactly what you were expecting. And anyway, this is not such a big deal, is it?


Ned, very cool!


----------



## JohnG (Jan 18, 2008)

Patrick de Caumette @ 18th January 2008 said:


> Please tell me that it's multi-timbral....



Patrick -- you are right; this is a great question. Does anyone know? I watched the online film, but I didn't notice any mention one way or another.

If not, no wonder they say it will take a "lifetime" to explore!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 18, 2008)

Regarding the timing, here's my take:

Beta testers need time to iron out the bugs. But if you give it to the beta testers, there's always a chance that rumours will spread about the new product, some of which may be false. So you announce it to the world before giving it to the beta testers (and demo song makers), and then have some time to make sure it is near-perfect when it finally hits the stores.

Did you guys see that pic of Eric blowing that ancient-looking horn? That should tell you all you need to know about how deep and out-there (as in 10,000 feet up a mountain) this baby will be. You can see the 1st day pics on the Omnisphere section of the Spec website.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 18, 2008)

JohnG, did you read my reply to Patrick's question?


----------



## lux (Jan 18, 2008)

Patrick, I see your point, but youre defending Spectrasonics against what? a simple discussion?

Nothing to defend against then, at least to me. 

If discussing and having some considerations about the announced features or a product means going after the wrong company, well, ok I'm after them. But you decided it, not me. I'm free to discuss here. Still, i hope.

Btw, if you guys want a lux-free thread, just write it in the topic title and i'll just leave people to do the hype and the like without adding anything. Everyone of us has better things to do.

thanks
Luca


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 18, 2008)

Luca,

Please stop asking people to keep you out of discussions. As you know we don't ban people, or delete posts. No mod or admin here is going to ask you to be nice to any developer. You are and will always be entitled to your opinion be it pro or con. If you feel like a lot of people are ganging up on you and you want to have more support in your point of view, my advice is simply to make more convincing arguments in your favour. But don't think for a minute that there is anything like a thought police here.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Jan 18, 2008)

lux @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> Ashermusic @ Fri Jan 18 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Assume that the new product will be good until it is proven not so good.
> ...


I think that so many are willing to assume this will be good because of Spectrasonics' track record. Was/is there a Spectrasonics' product with which you've been disappointed?

To be honest, I'd have said that it's 100% hype, but...

I watched the first teaser video and Eric said at the end I'm just going to play this one patch. I thought to myself, that's dumb - one patch is going to leave me with a weak impression of this product. Then he played it and I thought, damn... that's pretty cool.


----------



## lux (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, i'm sure it is good. I think a simple link can help me to better explain my point.

http://www.kvraudio.com/get.php?mode=re ... 5&start=15

This is just a portion of whats available out there. Now, with all the respect for the legit hype, i'm still convinced that i'll do some benchmark before assuming something is a must have for me.

And the point is that probably i expected something different. Last couple of years there have been soooo many synth romplers (kinda) out there that i really hoped it to be something more revolutionary or just capable fill gaps in some parts of the soundware area. I never thought it was orchestral though.

But anyway, i think for people that are not synth addicted and do not spend hundred stuff monthly and want to get "the job done" fast and good, it will become another classic. And for the right reasons.

I hope i have been clear enougj. I invite everyone to do some more effort because thats the best i can do in a foreign language

Thanks


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 18, 2008)

Luca,

Now I haven't seen or heard this synth yet, but I think that it will offer much more than just something that will get the job done well and quickly. It's clear, to me at least, that based on the description of the synthesis techniques offered, the built-in fx rack and the modulation possibilities, this will allow for a lot of sound design exploration, beyond the simple preset patch selection (not that there's anything wrong with that, mind you... :lol: ).


----------



## lux (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah, that could be a pretty good selling point. 

In general i couldnt stand without my hours of preset selections :mrgreen:


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 18, 2008)

Is it my imagination or did previous NAMM's have video's of all the cool stuff? Where's the Omnisphere video and I need my yearly dose of Eric's big warm smile. His smile gives me nutrients and energy to battle my demons.


----------



## janila (Jan 18, 2008)

The product seems cool but releasing a 32 bit product in September 2008 is very uncool.

"Is Omnisphere 64 bit?

- This is planned for the future as the music software industry transitions to 64 bit platforms."

This sentence is already starting to sound old and there's still two quarters to the release. :cry:


----------



## midphase (Jan 18, 2008)

"Because there are two ways to approach an impending product by a developer with a good track record: 
1. Assume that the new product will be good until it is proven not so good. 
2. Assume that the new product will be not so good until it is proven good. 
3. Don't assume. 

I respectfully submit to you that #1 and #3 are the better approaches."


Oh boy....I think that is simply silly. I think Luca or anyone else should be free to express skepticism and others should be free to disagree with him....but I don't think anyone should be trying to get him to self-censor....that is just wrong.

I also respectfully feel that some members (including myself at times) might be a tad biased because of personal connections to the developers. Let's all be honest for a second about stuff like that....if a developer gives you a heavily discounted (or sometime free) product because he/she likes you, wants you to test it out, or simply is looking for an endorsement, that will affect the way you publicly speak about said product whether you choose to realize it or not. It's a tricky position to be in when you're friends with the developer, and yet you're not crazy about the direction they've taken.


----------



## midphase (Jan 18, 2008)

"Is Omnisphere 64 bit?"


I'm beginning to feel that 64-bit is the new buzz-word of the year. I think many who are so focused on it, don't even really know what it means to them exactly. (not necessarily you Janila)


----------



## aeneas (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Fri 18 Jan said:


> there are two ways to approach an impending product by a developer with a good track record:
> 1. Assume that the new product will be good until it is proven not so good.
> 2. Assume that the new product will be not so good until it is proven good.
> 3. Don't assume.


"There are three categories of people: those who can count and those who can't."
-- Gee Double-U Blush


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 18, 2008)

midphase @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> I'm beginning to feel that 64-bit is the new buzz-word of the year. I think many who are so focused on it, don't even really know what it means to them exactly.



No doubt. Many people think it's the bit-depth of the audio sample. "Do I need up update my 24-bit audio card to 64-bits?"

But I know that the real advantage is that 64-bits will get you 32 "shaves and haircuts." How cool is that?


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.spectrasonics.net/omnisphere_teaser/

choc0thrax you have seen this site right? I think each month there will be a new video showing something new for Omnisphere till the release date.

Clever Marketing, no wait this is Eric and Spectrasonics they don't need marketing.


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 18, 2008)

Fine... I'll simmer down and just chill. But someone please give me the heads up when thing is no longer vapor-ware.

Thanks again!


KID


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 18, 2008)

since I am taking a break. 
STEAM is the new Core Engine for all later projects by Spectrasonics. 
LIke SAGE was the Core Engine for RMX. 

So Omnisphere(which is sort of an Atmosphere 2 on steriods) is the first Synth Mulitimbral FX rack thing with STEAM. They say that they will have unlimited expansion possibilities with this new Tech. STEAM is there own technology there own licensed engine that they can create anything from the ground up with it. It will support 64bit.

trying to remember what i read off the page. 

Oh Omnisphere will be an upgrade from atmosphere. 

Maybe that doesn't really say what STEAM is though LOL.

the jist of it, STEAM is a new core engine for all Spectrasonics projects in the future, looks like everything will be able to work with everything instead of single entities, like this synth, that sampler, those fx, they will will all work together?


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 18, 2008)

some more info on it posted by composer Michael Nielsen off of Gear Slutz

Omnisphere is pretty amazing, and in Persing tradition, the programing and sounds are second to none. It's a 50 gig library...yes 50! 3 of which is the original Atmosphere. There are future updates planned (kinda like Stylus RMX SAGE), including a Trilogy add-in. 

The arpeggiator is AMAZING. You can drag any midi file into it, and it will adjust to match the feel, swing and time signature of your midi file. Including dropping in loops (midi file loops) directly out of Stylus RMX's window.

This is going to be the Stylus RMX of synths.

That makes sense. It sounds like RMX but a synth sample fx workstation thing.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jan 18, 2008)

My only complaint about libs these days is their size. Im a HUGE fan of Spectrasonics products, but 50gb for a synth lib?

I know hard drives are cheap now, but its getting to the point where a 300gb drive will only house 3 or 4 libraries!! (allowing some free space on the drive for performance)


----------



## aeneas (Jan 19, 2008)

kid-surf @ Fri 18 Jan said:


> Steam?
> 
> Don't know what that is, can someone boil it down for me?
> 
> ...


_[insert Danny DeVito whispering voice:]_ Kid, let me tell you a secret that even Eric doesn't know, but sshhhh... : There's no 'STEAM technology', that's just a cool name. _[louder:]_ Ahem... uhmm, now, after a Stylus using the smart SAGE technology, after the Omnisphere using the hot STEAM ENGINE technology, let me announce the next two Spectrasonics instruments: the Steamroller and the Bulldozer, both using the mighty WRECKING BALL technology, that will be shortly followed by their ultimate instrument - the Sphere, using the revolutionary WHEEL technology. 

edit - 
Eric just called to remind me of their truly ultimate ultrasecret instrument, in the works now: the Roulette, using the petite MARBLE technology. You bet!


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 19, 2008)

Holy shit that cracked me up!! damn were going backwards here! STEAM technology? this is the 21st century we have digital, and there working on making an ION partical go past the speed of light, and....Eric is still in the STEAM Era!
always nice to blow off some STEAM though.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 19, 2008)

you kids are lucky. Back in my day, all we had were coal powered synths. and we were happy to have them!


----------



## janila (Jan 19, 2008)

midphase @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> "Is Omnisphere 64 bit?"
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel that 64-bit is the new buzz-word of the year. I think many who are so focused on it, don't even really know what it means to them exactly. (not necessarily you Janila)


Well thanks. :D I happen to know what it means. 64 bit technology is already an essential part of my work and I'd instantly go a lot further with it if some software components were 64 bit. It's a shame that companies think that they will jump on the bandwagon when others have paved the road. I'm glad Cakewalk, VSL and EW are willing to do some pioneering. Memory prices have come down to a level where common people can afford large amounts. Now we just need a way to use it.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's a video on YouTube showing Omnisphere. 
There's a little advert first, just in case you are wondering if he's looking for her er.... Omnisphere :lol: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UuSikerBuo


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for that video link! Looks like it will be a lot of fun to program this baby. 8)


----------



## bryla (Jan 19, 2008)

God dammit I want the MC!!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 22, 2008)

*FINALLY*, a burning piano sample set! Eric and Omnisphere are featured in this Sonicstate video: http://www.sonicstate.com/news/shownews.cfm?newsid=6006


----------



## Journeyman (Jan 22, 2008)

:mrgreen:


----------



## DKeenum (Jan 22, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> *FINALLY*, a burning piano sample set! Eric and Omnisphere are featured in this Sonicstate video: http://www.sonicstate.com/news/shownews.cfm?newsid=6006



This has a lot more info. :D 

I know it is hyped, but it is fun!


----------



## DKeenum (Jan 22, 2008)

When I saw them put out the burning piano I realized how they came up with the name "steam." :wink:


----------



## Niah (Jan 22, 2008)

"and what does the visualizer do? nothing"

hahahha priceless


----------



## JPB (Jan 24, 2008)

madbulk @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> I don't know why Lux should be defending his post, btw. He half apologized up front!



I think what got to lux were the rollings eyes. Bewitched him they did. And who can blame him? That's kinda the atom bomb of forum sarcasm. Be careful with those rolling eyes guys. It's a people forum. Some scars don't heal. :D 

Omnisphere seemed to get Herbie Hancock excited. 

If Herbie likes it, I like it. If Herbie waits, I'll wait. If Herbie eats tacos, I'll eat tacos...


----------



## spectrum (Mar 18, 2008)

OK guys, Omnisphere Preview Episode 4 video is posted now:

http://www.spectrasonics.net/omnisphere ... plore.html

Enjoy! 

spectrum


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice one, Eric.  I never cared for arpeggiators before, but this looks intriguing. 

Nice history lesson too!


----------



## Niah (Mar 18, 2008)

spectrum @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> OK guys, Omnisphere Preview Episode 4 video is posted now:
> 
> http://www.spectrasonics.net/omnisphere ... plore.html
> 
> ...



thanks EP

love what you guys are doing to keeps entertained 'till september 15th :mrgreen:


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 18, 2008)

That video was exciting, as in RMX exciting. The possibilities for this synth are well...

exciting. 8)


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 19, 2008)

Amazing stuff.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 19, 2008)

Electrifying.....simply stunning.

Would you suggestion dedicating Omnisphere to it's own computer to maximize all the functionality? I'm sure it's pretty processor intensive especially if you have 8 or 9 of them going at the same time.

best,

Jose


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 19, 2008)

josejherring @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Electrifying.....simply stunning.
> 
> Would you suggestion dedicating Omnisphere to it's own computer to maximize all the functionality? I'm sure it's pretty processor intensive especially if you have 8 or 9 of them going at the same time.
> 
> ...



Based on their previous engines, I'd be very surprised if it's not seriously and properly well-optimized. 

But then again, it might merit a single machine anyway; it looks that stunning. 

Cheers


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 19, 2008)

"Oh man, look what you've done!" ... *points down to his wet pants*


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 19, 2008)

Waywyn @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> "Oh man, look what you've done!" ... *points down to his wet pants*



Lol yeah. Im honest enough to say, I had no intention of buying this synth (heck I have Atmosphere) UNTIL I saw that clip. 8)


----------



## groove (Mar 19, 2008)

really really cool Eric o-[][]-o 

It's gonna be hard to wait but good to get our hands on it !


----------



## billval3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool...I wonder when we will have a clue as to what the upgrade price from Atmosphere will be. Anybody have an educated guess?


----------



## zvenx (Mar 19, 2008)

my guess is $200
rsp


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm getting more and more convinced that Omnisphere will be the only synth I'll ever need, apart from the fact that I doubt it'll be friendly towards my CPU. 

That arpeggiator just looks like the bees knees.


----------



## billval3 (Mar 19, 2008)

zvenx @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> my guess is $200
> rsp



That would be a good number. If I get it, though, I'm going to have to move into the world of additional hard drives because I don't think I could fit it in my present setup.


----------



## spectrum (Mar 19, 2008)

billval3 @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Cool...I wonder when we will have a clue as to what the upgrade price from Atmosphere will be.


Upgrade pricing will be announced in September.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 19, 2008)

Woa... how in the hell did i miss those vids. Kick ass! Well done Eric.


----------



## synthetic (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll take one of each. The software looks interesting too. 

Just kidding, very impressive synth and arpeggiation technology. It's great that you're also "bringing back" sampling with these very creative sound sources. Of course everyone is going to buy it right away, including me.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 19, 2008)

Just reading the FAQs for Omnisphere, its good to see that the ENTIRE core library of Atmosphere is included.

Sounds like we can remove Atmosphere as a seperate install once Omnisphere is in place. (?)


----------



## spectrum (Mar 19, 2008)

Scott Cairns @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Just reading the FAQs for Omnisphere, its good to see that the ENTIRE core library of Atmosphere is included.


Of course....and they are enhanced with the new features of the STEAM engine too. 

BTW....the Atmosphere material is just a very small part of Omnisphere.



> Sounds like we can remove Atmosphere as a seperate install once Omnisphere is in place. (?)


For new projects, yes.

But you'd still need Atmosphere for recalling older projects.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 19, 2008)

Fair enough, thanks Eric.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 19, 2008)

spectrum @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Upgrade pricing will be announced in September.



I just swallowed a sleeping tablet. The packaging is written: swallowing these and you will be awake again in September. :mrgreen: o-[][]-o


----------



## kdm (Mar 20, 2008)

Given the enthusiasm for it, anyone care to guess how many patches from Omnisphere will show up in most every ad, film, trailer and CD/DVD for the first 6-12 months, securing their place in the "Most Abused Sound" annals of music history, just like the Roland D50 Shakuhachi and DX7 tines piano sounds? 

Great sounding synth though.


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 20, 2008)

Very informative video! You still got my attention! :wink:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 20, 2008)

Wonderful Eric. Looks like a hit for sure. Of course my fear on something that sounds this good is it will be on every R&B, jazz CD, and filmscore for the first year of release. :wink: 

But it really appears to be as 'deep' as you want to go (giving lots of potential to have a unique voice). 

The arp feature is good. There was a time when I would get cold sweats anticipating yet another score or artist using wall to wall arp effects on their project - I think this is the first I have heard that is actually 'compositionally inspiring'.

My congrats to you and your talented team.


(looks like RMX - especially 'backbeat' will have 'new life' - any plans to expand Back Beat samples / patterns with this release?)


Rob


----------



## spectrum (Mar 20, 2008)

kdm @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> Given the enthusiasm for it, anyone care to guess how many patches from Omnisphere will show up in most every ad, film, trailer and CD/DVD for the first 6-12 months, securing their place in the "Most Abused Sound" annals of music history, just like the Roland D50 Shakuhachi and DX7 tines piano sounds?


There will most likely be some classic Omniphere sounds...yes. 

I also predict that there will be many, many new sounds created and shared by end users too...so the library for this instrument will be ever expanding and extremely vast.

However, keep in mind that instruments like the D-50 and DX-7 were not so easy for the average user to customize or create new sounds with.

I think when you guys see how easy it is to customize the sounds with the great "progressive" interface we have for all the Omnisphere synthesis features, you'll understand that the concept of this instrument is all about creativity and synthesis....not simply about accessing a huge library of presets.

It's all about exploring the possibilities. 

More to come in future episodes....


----------



## tfishbein82 (Mar 20, 2008)

spectrum @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> I also predict that there will be many, many new sounds created and shared by end users too...so the library for this instrument will be ever expanding and extremely vast.
> ...
> It's all about exploring the possibilities.


I hope to see the ability to use our own raw samples. And not just because I want to run my farts through the Steam engine and share it with the world.


----------



## kdm (Mar 20, 2008)

spectrum @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> There will most likely be some classic Omniphere sounds...yes.
> 
> I also predict that there will be many, many new sounds created and shared by end users too...so the library for this instrument will be ever expanding and extremely vast.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to it. Mine was just a commentary on the normal user frenzy in general with a new, cool sounding synth (D50, DX7, Moog, etc - all broke new ground, so overuse, is somewhat understandable... sort of... . 

But given our creative natures, surely most of us will feel compelled, and even obliged to bypass the interesting programs we are hearing to spend hours creating our own.  

I am looking forward to hearing more of Omnisphere. You guys have a great sounding and great looking synth here. The videos are an intriguing preview into the product and behind the scenes - thanks for putting those together.


----------



## spectrum (Mar 20, 2008)

tfishbein82 @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> I hope to see the ability to use our own raw samples.


Not initially, but we're certainly not ruling out that as a possibility for the future.


----------



## spectrum (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey everyone....lots of Omnisphere News today! 

Watch the Episode 5 Video!
http://www.spectrasonics.net/omnisphere ... plore.html

Omnisphere Remix Contest Begins!
http://www.spectrasonics.net/news/2008/omnisphere-remix-contestsoundset-announced/ (http://www.spectrasonics.net/news/2008/ ... announced/)

Special contest soundset for Spectrasonics Registered Users!
http://contest.spectrasonics.net/

Enjoy! 

spectrum


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 22, 2008)

Eric, those chaos envelopes are amazing!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep,

Omnisphere looks and sounds really exciting...

Thanks for the loops Eric!


----------



## damoy (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys are having way too much fun over there! Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 22, 2008)

=o Amazing.


----------



## nomogo (Apr 23, 2008)

Eric, awesome little ditty at the end with Stylus RMX... i'm constantly amazed at how deep that program is... and here I am just using it to drag loops >8o 

Omnisphere is definitely on the must-have list.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 23, 2008)

Great way to end the video.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 23, 2008)

Great videos. I'm also coveting the Rhodes and Jupiter 8 in the background.


----------



## Niah (Apr 23, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> Great way to end the video.



yeah that's was just madness :mrgreen:


----------



## JustinW (Apr 23, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> Great way to end the video.



Yeah that dude rocking out in the background was funny.

Will autographs come framed?


----------



## Ed (Apr 23, 2008)

Diego is too cool. I want his clothes. (where were his monitors though?)

And you guys are having way too much fun at work. It shouldnt be allowed. 

Love the end, especially with that random guy going crazy in the background


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 23, 2008)

Eric,

Is use of these loops authorized for use only in this contest? Or can we feel free to use them in commercial recordings? Thanks!


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 23, 2008)

Oops; please disregard. I see from your website that we can. Many thanks!


----------



## spectrum (Apr 23, 2008)

JustinW @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> choc0thrax @ Wed Apr 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Great way to end the video.
> ...



Thanks! 

That was our little tribute to our favorite 2 guys on Youtube at the moment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjIO_fD_5qs

(never stop falling in love!....)



> Will autographs come framed?



Ohhh....you'll see!


----------



## spectrum (Apr 23, 2008)

Ed @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> Diego is too cool. I want his clothes. (where were his monitors though?)


At the shoot, we just monitored with the laptop speakers. 

The 32bit audio was captured straight from Omnisphere in the laptop while we were shooting the video (using VST Lord as a host, which has a very handy recording function.) That's the same way that we did all the segments...the audio result is really good that way for the video edit and it's really simple to do.

We did have a lot of fun doing that segment up at Griffith Observatory. We were kind of amazed that we were able to do something in one take like that, which sounded so good...especially when you consider that it was all running on batteries! 



> And you guys are having way too much fun at work. It shouldnt be allowed.


It good to remember that this stuff is fun...huh? 

Can't leave all the fun to the guitarists and drummers!


----------



## spectrum (Apr 23, 2008)

ETM Dude @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> Eric, awesome little ditty at the end with Stylus RMX... i'm constantly amazed at how deep that program is... and here I am just using it to drag loops >8o


Thanks! 

Believe it or not, that's simply the contest loop suite in Groove Menu mode, with a little small bit of delay and a 4x4 kick that I MIDI Learned to the sustain pedal!


----------



## Vision (Apr 23, 2008)

Eric, you should officially change your name to "Dimethyltryptamine" Persing. :shock: 

I'm dying for Ominisphere. Keep innovating. =o


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 9, 2008)

Please disregard. Had a small issue with the contest loops. Now fixed.


----------



## tgfoo (May 9, 2008)

Speaking of contest loops, I finally got a chance to play around with them last night. :shock: Amazing!


----------



## spectrum (May 9, 2008)

Glad you like them. 

We hope that the talented composers at the VI Control forum will participate in the contest with some really creative entries. We received some interesting ones already.

The contest winners get a free Omnisphere!


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 9, 2008)

spectrum @ Sat May 10 said:


> We hope that the talented composers at the VI Control forum will participate in the contest with some really creative entries.



Im sending a vocal entry in. (hopefully you only get one of those and I win that catergory by default.) 8)


----------



## spectrum (May 21, 2008)

Check out Omnisphere's new Browser!

Episode 6 video is now available: 

http://www.spectrasonics.net/omnisphere ... plore.html 

Enjoy!


----------



## spectrum (May 21, 2008)

PS. A famous VI Control member makes a cameo appearance in Episode 6.  8)


----------



## MacQ (May 21, 2008)

And I'm first to reply here, too. I'm everywhere on the net. 

But seriously, again, this thing is a monster! Congratulations to everyone involved! I can't even imagine the design documents and revisions the concept went through to get it "feature complete". Incredible.

~Stu


----------



## Hannesdm (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for making these videos, Eric!

For someone who didn't grew up with hardware synths, this is very informative!

And does it still has to be said: Omnispere looks (en above all: sounds) amazing!


----------



## Niah (May 22, 2008)

I want Ned's patches too :twisted:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 22, 2008)

Nicotine or contraceptive?


----------



## Niah (May 22, 2008)

Now you're scaring me Ned. :lol: 



Anyways,

The browser is indeed pretty cool and it's always fun to hear a little bit of history.


25.000 for a cd-r??? maaaaah god


----------



## spectrum (May 22, 2008)

StrangeCat @ Thu May 22 said:


> Damn does Omnisphere just sounds amazing! are those the effects in Omnisphere? just sounds so lush, so warm!


Yep!


----------



## StrangeCat (May 22, 2008)

That's impressive! Man you guyz always have the most amazing fx! I think I would need to set up two Roland Space Echos to get that lush sound you have going! 
Omnisphere is just still to far away....! :cry:


----------



## Dan Selby (May 23, 2008)

The browser looks superb, Eric!

Any plans to port it over to a future update for Stylus RMX? Please? :D


----------



## nomogo (May 23, 2008)

Dan Selby @ Fri May 23 said:


> The browser looks superb, Eric!
> 
> Any plans to port it over to a future update for Stylus RMX? Please? :D



My thoughts exactly! o-[][]-o 

That would be a huuuuuuge time saver!

I'm sure it'll make its way to RMX at some point.


----------



## spectrum (May 24, 2008)

Glad you like it.


----------



## bryla (May 24, 2008)

Just out of interest: when is Trilogy and RMX up for this transition to STEAM?


----------



## spectrum (May 24, 2008)

bryla @ Sat May 24 said:


> Just out of interest: when is Trilogy and RMX up for this transition to STEAM?


The future of Trilogy is based on STEAM, and we'll be announcing more information about that project when Omnisphere is released.

The future of RMX is based on S.A.G.E., since that's our groove-based technology.

Both S.A.G.E. and STEAM are in-house Spectrasonics technologies. Of course, there will be some sharing between the two engines where it's useful.


----------



## bryla (May 24, 2008)

:D Nice Eric!! Can't wait !!

By the way: any of those old rusty keyboards in episode 6 for sale? you surely can't be using *those*


----------



## Midihead (May 4, 2010)

In case anyone is interested, here's a video tutorial that shows how to create a sidechain-compression style of effect using Omnisphere:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuSa3qHngko

Best!


----------



## JohnG (May 4, 2010)

very kind of you to share, midihead. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 5, 2010)

Wow, that's an old thread.


----------



## Toxeen (May 5, 2010)

Midihead @ Wed May 05 said:


> In case anyone is interested, here's a video tutorial that shows how to create a sidechain-compression style of effect using Omnisphere:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuSa3qHngko
> 
> Best!




Dude, that was hilarious ! I didn't stop smiling listening to your -yes, seriously, entertaining! - voice. Now that's the kind of tutorials I definately enjoy watching. Keep it up, bro !


----------

